# 4-9-6???



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay, I apologize if this has been asked anywhere, but the test said that I am 4w5, 9w1, 6w5.. I notice that the description here: http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/246-Tritype-Descriptions-and-Archetypes only describes 469, 649, and 946... Did I test wrong, or does it not actually matter? I find that description of The Seeker/Doubter more or less fits me (thus why I am making this post, probably), but I just wanted to ask those who are more knowledgeable about Enneagram what difference it would make with the 9 in the middle.

I would appreciate any insights.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey! All versions of 469 (496, 649, 694, etc.) are part of the "Seeker" archetype. I'm a 649, so we share the same archetype. In essence, they are more or less the same.

How the order affects things: 4 is your core, so your prime motivations and fears are the 4's. The 9 coming before the 4 means you have more of a 9 influence than a 6 influence. So you _will_ differ from say, a 946, because they have different core issues, but in general, you will be very similar. If you are a 496 and you meet a 469, you'll be very similar, but that person might have more of a 6-ish vibe, perhaps be more visibly anxious. (At least, that's how I would imagine it...)

If I were you though, I'd look further into this. Taking the test and accepting the results as they are doesn't usually get us the right tritype (or even core type! Remember, that's the most important one). I actually tested as a 594. Do some research, take a look through the forum, answer the questionnaires in the type me subforum. It'll be a great way to get some insight and confirm or not your type.


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks @leafstone !  I really do think that the description fits me, I was just wondering how the different placement would affect things. I am definitely going to keep checking it out. My husband took the test, and I didn't think his description sounded much like him at all... Only slightly, so that makes sense.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey, another one of us  I'm a 6w5 - 9w1 - 4w5. Whereas I'm a 6 who looks somewhat like a 5, you're going to be a 4 who looks somewhat like a 5 (both of us have the two 5 wings).

First, I recommend this test. Though I don't like personality tests in general, this one has been the most accurate of tests that I've seen, and has given pretty spot-on results for the many people I've given it to.

If you are indeed a 4w5 - 9w1 - 6w5, then you are first an ego type (with an ego wing), second an ego type (with a superego wing), and third a superego type (with an ego wing). This indicates that you're going to be primarily withdrawn in nature, with a slant towards compliance/reactivity. Read this article for more on the Freudian theory of the Enneagram. Because you don't have any id types, either in your tritype or your wings, you're not going to put much focus on your own desires and impulses, but rather on your conscious thoughts and behaviors and also on maintaining a good conscience.

Finally, you're a core Heart Type, then a Gut Type, then a Head Type. Thus, you're primarily combating Shame (in a withdrawn manner), then Anger/Conflict (in a withdrawn manner), and finally Anxiety/Fear (in a compliant manner).

The 9 in the middle is going to make you a bit more withdrawn than a 469 would be, but you'll still share many of the basic motivations, if not the same demeanor. Also, because your 9 is more prominent than your 6, and 9 disintegrates to 6 (when 9 is struggling, it takes on negative 6 qualities), you may have a hard time accepting the doubting and structure-seeking side of yourself, especially if you've had negative experiences with it in the past. If you were a 469 or a 694 instead (less so a 649), you may appreciate your compliant conflict-avoidant side more, especially if you've had positive experiences with it in the past, even though it is less prominent.

Sorry to throw so much at you at once. There's just a lot to the Enneagram and I feel that it is best to integrate as many components of the system as possible in order to gain the maximum insight from type. I can expand on most of anything that I've just talked about (mostly with subjective personal understanding of how it applies), and I wish you luck with your further study of the Enneagram


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

@_RoSoDude_ Thanks for the explanation. It's good to see a fellow tribesman..  I think what you say about the 9 being in the middle is interesting because I do just what you suggest - I have hard time accepting the way I am, specifically all the doubts that I have about things. It's crazy. Between MBTI and Enneagrams, I feel that I'm really starting to get a hold on analyzing some things about myself.

Also, is it weird to not have an Id type in the tritype? 

On the test that you linked to, it showed it as 4-6-9, and I had pretty high scores in 5 and 2 also.

I also filled out the questionnaire here after creating this post...


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

@sicaelliott, I wouldn't worry about tritype at all until you know your core, because that's the most important thing and it's the part of the theory that's going to give you the most insight. I would suggest figuring out whether you are a four before you start thinking about the order of your six and nine.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Octavarium said:


> @_sicaelliott_, *I wouldn't worry about tritype at all until you know your core, because that's the most important thing and it's the part of the theory that's going to give you the most insight. *I would suggest figuring out whether you are a four before you start thinking about the order of your six and nine.


I would thank this fifty times if I could.


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

After studying the types, I am very conflicted between 4 and 9. I feel like both of those are very essentially ME. There are statements in the descriptions of both in multiple places that really resonate. Making this even further confusing is the fact that 9s supposedly misidentify as a lot of other types, including 4s. 

I'm really in agreement with this statement: *Being a separate self, an individual who must assert herself against others, is terrifying to Nines.* BUT the thing about 9 that makes me a little unsure if it works is that "9s can be too willing to go along with others to keep the peace." Even if I initially do that, it does NOT sit well with me and I eventually go back and correct it. I go along with others when I agree with them or when I really don't care about the issue at hand. But when I do care, I might avoid the conflict but I will not just "go along with it." And I do NOT "tend to focus on the “bright side of life” so that their peace of mind will not be shaken." In an attempt to bring myself peace, I try so hard to focus on it. But it's not my 100% natural inclination. All that being said, I really and truly want there to be peace in myself and others.

As for 4 - This statement could just be the sum total of my description as a person: "Fours feel that they are unlike other human beings, and consequently, that no one can understand them or love them adequately. They often see themselves as uniquely talented, possessing special, one-of-a-kind gifts, but also as uniquely disadvantaged or flawed. More than any other type, Fours are acutely aware of and focused on their personal differences and deficiencies." 

Okay, I was going to give more examples but really almost just copied and pasted the larger body of the description of the 4. I am without a doubt sure that it is ME. It's actually a more accurate description of me than MBTI or Socionics, though Socionics comes pretty dang close...

Thanks to all who listened and helped withe my ponderings. I really think it's actually accurate as the test revealed. 496.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

To be honest I think you're focusing too much on statements in the descriptions, rather than the fixations. For example I could probably look at any online description of type 5 and highlight a load of statements I agree with, but that doesn't make me a 5 because that's not my fixation. You need to dig into your most basic assumptions about yourself and the world, and how those lead to your motivations. I had a look over your questionnaire and thought there was a lot of superego there; have you considered 2w1? You mentioned fearing being unworthy of love, which is the basic fear of type 2, and you seem to want to please people and have their approval more than a 4 would. You also seem quite hard on yourself and want to get everything right, which is why I think you have a 1 wing. Perhaps the 1 wing is where your striving to become your ideal self comes from. I don't claim to be an enneagram expert and this is based on a quick look over your questionnaire, so take my opinion for what it is. If you relate to the holy idea of origin and the passion of envy, you're a 4. I hope that's not too confusing, but finding your type can be quite difficult... you've got to really dig into yourself.

Edit: If you don't know about the holy ideas and such, have a look at Timeless's descriptions, which are stickied in each type's forum.


----------



## Beauty for Ashes (Feb 6, 2013)

@Octavarium Where can I find the fixations? Are you referring to the basic fear/basic desire? I'm looking at this site for my info. Is there somewhere else I should be looking? I know there is a TON of info here at the forums - just not sure which articles are the most informative/telling.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

I like Articles - Enneagram Article Series because these articles explain the theory behind each of the types in a way that's easy to understand.


----------

